# not sure if momma feeding babbies



## DaRabbits (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi all i was wondering if ya'll could help us out. My momma Cali just had 6 babies on the 28th. she has been doing okay i think, this is my first litter, so not sure. I have her in the house in a plasic dog kennel b/c its been cold out here TX, she had the babies in the front part of the kennel up by her food and water dish. She will go up to eat/drink and while doing so it looks like the babies are trying to. But she doesn't stay very long and moves away really quickly pulling babies off. I have been watching very closely and they act like they are hungery, (suckling on one another) is this normal and do i need to try to supplement their feeding some? i checked momas tits but i just dont know if she's producing enough milk for them. She accidently squashed two yesterday and went in a little bit ago and another is squished. WHAT should i do??? 
Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Citylife (Dec 30, 2011)

When you say squished do you mean squished dead?
You say she is in a dog kennel do you have a nest box to put in the back for her with hay in it and the babies so they are not able to move around the entire cage.  They need each other for warmth.  That may be part of the reason they are getting squished, if they have free roam of such a big area.  It will also be hard for them to stay warm.  If their tummies are not sunkin in, they are eating.  She will only feed her babies one to two times a day usually at dawn and or dusk.  Rabbits are NOT motherly and do not go check on their babies.  They just feed them, that is about it.  I personally would not suppliment, I let them be...........  and let nature take its course.  
Good luck with your babies........ looking fowarward to hearing how they are doing.


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 31, 2011)

DaRabbits said:
			
		

> Hi all i was wondering if ya'll could help us out. My momma Cali just had 6 babies on the 28th. she has been doing okay i think, this is my first litter, so not sure. I have her in the house in a plasic dog kennel b/c its been cold out here TX, she had the babies in the front part of the kennel up by her food and water dish. She will go up to eat/drink and while doing so it looks like the babies are trying to. But she doesn't stay very long and moves away really quickly pulling babies off. I have been watching very closely and they act like they are hungery, (suckling on one another) is this normal and do i need to try to supplement their feeding some? i checked momas tits but i just dont know if she's producing enough milk for them. She accidently squashed two yesterday and went in a little bit ago and another is squished. WHAT should i do???
> Thank you for any advice.


How big is the dog kennel?  If it is too small she can't help but step on them.  Rabbits aren't like cats and dogs. She will only go to feed them once or twice a day and if she has to stand over them to eat and drink than that could be why the babies are trying to nurse.  Because she is there, not because they need to.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jan 4, 2012)

If the babies tummies are round she is feeding them. If they are slender they are not getting fed well.


----------

